# R/V wash and Wax business



## Referee (Jan 28, 2021)

I’m considering starting up a mobile R/V wash and wax business in the Galveston area. I’m looking for advice on equipment and input concerning customer services.


----------



## gennasiu (Mar 28, 2021)

Oh, what a great idea! Getting your RV washed isn’t always as simple as taking it down to the nearby carwash. Motorhomes might far exceed the height range, as some measure up to 14 feet tall! There are some businesses for sale you can search for the proper equipment. Mobile RV wash and detailing services can save time and hassle for people! Plus, they have to worry about whether the washing facility even accommodates their unit.


----------



## JuneDVandeventer (Dec 6, 2021)

Well, Thanks for sharing this post.


----------



## LakinZ (Apr 5, 2022)

My RV has been sitting in my yard in the South Florida sun for over two years without being touched. Mildew has applied a fiberglass finish. I've been on the hunt for RV washes and waxes. I can't believe GelGloss not only cleans the camper, but actually gives it a shiny look. There's no need for scrubbing.I would be proud to go to any RV park after using this product.


----------

